# Anyone use the NEAT scanner



## klyde (Nov 4, 2011)

How do you like it? Does it work as good and easy as they say?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

It works pretty good & the OCR works well (at least for most business cards) 
I don't use mine for reciepts that often & there can be issues with them getting stuck in the rollers when you do run them through. 
As for project documents, contracts, etc... I was able to scan 2 file drawers worth in a few hours - just make sure you know which filling system you want to use and preset it up because the sorting after the fact can eat up a lot of time


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't needed the NEET scanner. I found Genius Scan and I just take well-lit pictures with my iPhone and use Genius scan to de-skew and edit the image prior to saving it as an image or PDF.

$1


----------



## SebastianRodak (Dec 26, 2012)

wallmaxx said:


> I haven't needed the NEET scanner. I found Genius Scan and I just take well-lit pictures with my iPhone and use Genius scan to de-skew and edit the image prior to saving it as an image or PDF.
> 
> $1


There is actually a free version of Genius Scan in the app store and it works great. Much easier then using a scanner and it helps to be able to use it from anywhere, not just at your office!


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

SR, I can scan from my printer but what software do you use to organize the receipts?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have one. I have scanned several documents in. I am actually playing with it this weekend to see how I want it setup and a procedure to file and store my receipts. As for invoices, estimates and contracts I print a PDF from Quickbooks and store the hard copies in a customer file. I probably should scan them, but I just don't see the immediate need. The only reason I am scanning receipts is because they fade.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

My wife bought me the mini version, cant remember what it's actually called. I got rid of it. It was too small, it would move around as I tried to feed receipts through, and it OFTEN, very often, would not correctly read the receipts. Cool idea though. I would like the desk top version.


----------



## dallasroofing (Jan 11, 2013)

I've always wondered if those things work any good.


----------



## steelie (Jan 28, 2012)

I have one in the office, and one at home. I use the heck out of the office one, and its been going for I believe 2 plus years now. It's great for documents and organizing the documents. It's proven to be very durable, which is why I purchased the one for home this past year.
It also was on sale. 

The biggest issue I have had with the scanner is the scanning of receipts. Either there were feed issues, or clarity issues after scanning of cash register type receipts. 

They do update the software pretty regularly, and now offer some type of premium cloud something or another. I wasn't interested, so I didn't look into it further.


----------



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

I highly recommend Snapscan by Fijitsu. Its an expensive upfront cost...but i use this thing EVERY day. I believe is scans something like 50 pages per min.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

This thing is the best... no more boxes of files, scan everything in and is very easy to find. :thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I think the important thing is not the scanner as much as the software. Receipts can to attached to Quickbooks but I'd like a one shot software function. Scan and sort-done. Is that what Neat does?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> I think the important thing is not the scanner as much as the software. Receipts can to attached to Quickbooks but I'd like a one shot software function. Scan and sort-done. Is that what Neat does?


Yes


----------

